# Solar Stock Tank



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Built this for a friend. Hopefully it cuts down on the amount of ice she needs to chip away this winter.






























WWW


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks good! I'm guessing the freezer was dead and re-purposed?

Matt


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep. A friend gave it to me to use as a cabinet for my battery bank at the cabin. Then the request was put out for the stock tank so it just go repurposed in a different direction. Time to find another one.

WWW


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Solar Gary had one on his website.

Where is the solar collector?

I built a waterer for my goats that would stay ice free down to -20 F with only a 40 watt bulb. With a 60 watt bulb it was good to at least -30 F.

Lots of insulation and very little surface area although I could have easily reduced the water surface area by 1/2 and made it even more efficient.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The solar collector is on the side of it. Cut the outside off, removed insulation. Painted black, and covered with a twinwall panel.

WWW


----------

